# [SOLVED] Keyboard Key Transposition



## sherhar (Jul 12, 2009)

Have a problem with my keyboard not displaying @ symbol correctly. Pressing it results in ". This obviously creates an E-mail address problem; however when I press the " key, then I get the @ symbol, so I can work around that. Am presently using a Dell L100 wired KB, but the identical problem occured with a MS wireless KB so I know it isn't the keyboard. The problem occurs with all my OS (XP, Vista, and Windows 7). My MB is a VIA PM 800-8237 with an Celeron 2.8 processor; Phoenix BIOS.
Presently these are the only affected keys but am wondering if this indicates a MB fault that may get worse, or can it be caused by the KB driver.
Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: Keyboard Key Transposition*

You just need to change the regional and keyboard language settings. US and UK keyboards swap the @ and " keys.

If you're using Windows 7, go to Start > Control Panel > Clock, Language & Region > Region & Language > Administrative tab, and change the settings to your country.

XP: Start > Control Panel > Regional & Language Options > Languages tab > Details button.


----------



## sherhar (Jul 12, 2009)

*Re: Keyboard Key Transposition*

Wow....would never have thought of that in a million years! Went to Regional Settings and discovered the Windows 7 RC that I downloaded had English (UK) set as default instead of English (US). Changed the settings and it solved my problem. Thanks much.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: Keyboard Key Transposition*

You get the option to change these settings towards the end of installing Windows, so you probably didn't notice it and just clicked the OK button to continue with the installation.


----------

